# R.I.P. Mako



## phlaw (Jul 24, 2006)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/14010555/


----------



## Kacey (Jul 24, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## bdparsons (Jul 24, 2006)

A highly respected character actor who excelled at his art.
:asian: 

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## samurai69 (Jul 24, 2006)

bdparsons said:
			
		

> A highly respected character actor who excelled at his art.
> :asian:
> 
> Respects,


 

couldnt have put it better RIP

:asian:


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 24, 2006)

...
:asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## stickarts (Jul 24, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 24, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 24, 2006)

. :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jul 24, 2006)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 24, 2006)

.


----------



## MJS (Jul 24, 2006)

.:asian:


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 24, 2006)

I've enjoyed his performances whenever I've seen them. 

Great actor and a ground breaker.

. :asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 24, 2006)

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 24, 2006)

.:asian: 

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Cryozombie (Jul 24, 2006)

Thank you Mr. Iwamatsu for all your great films.  

:asian:​


----------



## Kreth (Jul 24, 2006)

The number of roles he played throughout his career is just amazing. He was in everything from McHale's Navy, M*A*S*H, The Big Brawl, Conan The Destroyer, and more recently, Memoirs of a Geisha. RIP to one of the more prolific character actors.


----------



## green meanie (Jul 24, 2006)

Damn. 

Rest in peace. :asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 24, 2006)

Rip


----------



## matt.m (Jul 24, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## OUMoose (Jul 24, 2006)

.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 24, 2006)

This is terrible.


.
:asian:


----------



## Hand Sword (Jul 24, 2006)

:asian:


----------



## Carol (Jul 24, 2006)

:asian:

Thank you sir for everything


----------



## pstarr (Jul 25, 2006)

The world is diminished that much more.  He was a great man.

:asian:


----------



## Shodan (Jul 25, 2006)

.:asian:  R.I.P Sir.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 25, 2006)

.


----------



## Drac (Jul 25, 2006)

RIP Sir..


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm going to miss seeing him.

:asian:


----------



## searcher (Jul 25, 2006)

A blow that will be felt for many years.


----------

